
War, space, and the evolution of Old World complex societies (2013) [pdf] - diodorus
http://peterturchin.com/PDF/Turchin_etal_PNAS2013.pdf
======
frabbit
Preparing the datasets for this sort of work is an interesting problem:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IghlCQpJl80](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IghlCQpJl80)

------
rossdavidh
I like the approach, and I like Peter Turchin's books as well. It would be
nice, however, to have access to the code used for the simulation.

